# C-section and vaginal delivery for twins



## aguelfi (Sep 29, 2008)

How do I code a delivery for one twin vaginally and then because of complications, the other twin had to be delivered cesarean?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 29, 2008)

I have the same situation and I was going to code 59510 and 59409-59...but I'm not sure that is correct.


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 29, 2008)

Lisa you are correct!

"It is challenging to code one twin as a vaginal delivery and the other as a cesarean delivery. In this case, code 59510 is used for routine obstetric care, including postpartum care, for the cesarean delivery and code 59409 is used for the vaginal delivery."

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Ang!


----------

